# Prague World War II Cemetery



## Pisis (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm not really sure what category this one fits into. Anyway, here are some photographs that my friend took today at the _Prague War Cemetery 1939-1945_. I have no further information but apparently these must be soldiers who died in WW2 in the vicinity of Prague ot those who perished while liberating the city from Nazis in May 1945. You can see some rather unique tombstones on there. 

RIP!



























You can see the whole set of pictures at his album: rajce.net | place your pictures have to be...


----------



## seesul (Jan 24, 2008)

interesting, 1st pic shows the grave stones of the RAF crew members...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 24, 2008)

Sure, that's why I posted it.


----------

